# string jig diy plans?



## returntoarchery

Anybody seen plans for a diy string making jig for making regular endless loop strings? I've got the string making materials (D50 and serving thread) and tools, except the jig, I used years ago to make strings from my then Martin Cougar Mag. With the expected arrival of my new Groves Spitfire mag toy, I want to make strings for it rather than buy them. I need to build a jig as the diy one I had is long gone.


----------



## Nugefan

http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/DiStefanoStrings/ejig.html


----------



## returntoarchery

thanks.


----------



## Nugefan

anytime ....


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Here is my home made jig.

I picked up a 10 ft stick of electrical chanel at Home depot for 10 bucks. It is located in the electrical department.  They also have the washer that goes inside the chanel for $3 bucks for 4.  I used a 8 ft 1 x 6 for the base, 1 inch square tubing I had laying around for the arms.  The post are 3/8 steel rods.  Total price less than 20 bucks.  I had it done and was making strings in less than an hour.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

The washers are threaded so I welded in a 3/8 bolt.  That and welding in the rods was all the welding that was requried


----------



## devolve

anyone got a link to a string making tutorial?


----------



## returntoarchery

That's a simple but very effective looking one Arrow Flinger.


----------



## returntoarchery

devolve said:


> anyone got a link to a string making tutorial?



yeah I found a good one today in pdf form. But it's on my work computer. I'll post it tomarra.

but in the mean time where a text based one.

http://margo.student.utwente.nl/sagi/artikel/usenet/string.html

here's another link with multiple pages

http://www.ssrsi.org/sr1/Weapon/archery.htm#Bowstrings


----------



## returntoarchery

here you go devolve. It's for training bows so some of it won't be for us that use REAL bows.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=r...gs.pdf&usg=AFQjCNE9dNfyh99kA88-ADfzpa02g4x4rA

the pdf is too large for me to attach it.


----------



## bowhntr

I made a string jig 10 yrs ago ,it is for the Damascus twist and it worked very good. My buddy I think copied the video and tutorial . It was a tape so copy was not great . We made stings for at least 10 different bows and they lasted longer than the store bought ones .


----------

